# 3 mice



## Mymouse (Jul 2, 2010)

These are the mice I am mousesitting mouse babies now but may be I can keep one, how do you like them? Was thinking about the first white one. They don´t have names yet but I would like to see what you feel about them. 
Here is the first one









I like this one so much, all white with very black eyes and very nice temperment










Number 2
This one is very similar to the first one but with longer thinner hair



















Then there is this one who I would not keep but may be fun to see one pic 










Do you like the first one, any comments?


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

they are adorable! :love1


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The third one is a very interesting looking mousie.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

I think the first mousie looks a poppet, especially if it's got a nice temperament.


----------



## Mymouse (Jul 2, 2010)

The Boggit keeper said:


> I think the first mousie looks a poppet, especially if it's got a nice temperament.


What does ,,a poppet" mean? :mrgreen:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I think it means 'a sweet little playmate'? I think that one is the most adorable of the three.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Mymouse said:


> The Boggit keeper said:
> 
> 
> > I think the first mousie looks a poppet, especially if it's got a nice temperament.
> ...


 I used "Poppet" to mean seems like a real sweetie,the mousie just had that not too timid,interested in it's surroundings sort of look about it. Sorry.


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

super cute xx


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Cute!


----------



## Mymouse (Jul 2, 2010)

Thank you all  and thank you moustress and The Boggit keeper for the explaination. I must take more photos of adult mice when I get them, would like to know what you expert mice people (who know mice and standard of mice) think of them, interested in knowing where the mice here are at breeding wise compaired to the world. I know we must not have mice that are like show mice but may be we have some good things here. 
We did have very much vaerity in color and fur (not sure now, just started this hobby again after a brake). Long and short coat, satin and normal coat, spotted once, tricolor, banded, black and tan and also strangely spotted once for ex. dark body and white head or half of the head white and sometimes their rump a little white. 
I think the orginal mouses here were lab mice but then colored mice were imported many years ago. I have been reading up on mice color standards and I think the black and tan were quite nice in color here and had quite nice satin white. But the body shape may be not up to your standards? Do you know the weight of your mice as adults?

The last mousie on the picture is more timid than the other once but I can still hold her and the fourth one is the most timid (she is white with one tiny black spot on her back and black eyes), I can hold he but she is afraid although she doen´s jump from me. She is kind of funny, runs to the food, takes one pieace and runs with it to either a house or into the exercise wheel and eats it there where she´s safe :mrgreen:


----------



## Mymouse (Jul 2, 2010)

Funny thing, the most timid mouse actually is quite tame now, without me handling it so much. I thought that she would be impossible for breeding because I thougth she was the most timid, but now she is much better and not so stressed without me doing anything really. Perhaps it was just her age. Only thing I am concerned about is that she is all white with black eyes but she has a black spot on her back....which is not ideal. I am thinking if that would make trouble for breeding BEWs? It´s really small marking, smaller than her eyes. :mrgreen:


----------

